# Banging Your Head Against a Brick Wall - Banksy



## Matt Derrick (Jun 2, 2014)

Matt Derrick submitted a new file to the downloads area:

Banging Your Head Against a Brick Wall - Banksy - The first incendiary collection of stencils and graffiti from Banksy.



> The first incendiary collection of stencils and graffiti from Banksy, presented and bound in a handy pocket sized high quality format. Rarely have art and politics been put to such fine,and overtly public, use. Mix the irony and juxtaposition of John Yates with the beauty of the finest aerosol art, and you'll have some idea of how good this really is. The reproductions are interspersed with an excellent array of quotes, statements, letters and a beginners guide to painting with stencils. Very,...



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------

